# "The Brinke Stevens Halloween Special" - NEW on Youtube



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDegwf4ttNc

This is a new short video I made just recently with horror icon/celebrated Scream Queen Brinke Stevens in my local neighborhood of San Gabriel, California. We had not seen each other in many, many years, and this video, to a degree, documents our reunion. I hope you enjoy it! In honor of HALLOWEEN and all things spooky!!!!!


----------

